# dodge trying to film a truck commerical on the beach



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/Mwjay

whoops.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Is that what Ram Tough does for you?

Bill


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Evidently they were unable to drive it off the beach after the tide dropped

If the Truck had started right up when low tide came then it would be pretty much Ram Tough

I guess these fellas forgot the advice to never get on the beach with out a good Jack a piece of plywood and assorted wood blocking........they did have nice graphics on the side though

Is that the new Power Wagon?


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I believe this is why Top Gear uses Range Rovers lol.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

If it's a automatic, the transmission is probably done already !!


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

poppop1 said:


> If it's a automatic, the transmission is probably done already !!


Ain't that the truth. I have owned one and will only own one Dodge because of the crummy transmission. I have 77K on my Durango and it is going haywire. Back to Jeeps for me.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

yerbyray said:


> Ain't that the truth. I have owned one and will only own one Dodge because of the crummy transmission. I have 77K on my Durango and it is going haywire. Back to Jeeps for me.


Who do you think makes Jeeps?


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

plotalot said:


> Who do you think makes Jeeps?


Fiat! At least they do now!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

bstarling said:


> Is that what Ram Tough does for you?
> 
> Bill


You can see the tow truck guys in the back corner of the truck, reflective tape on the back of their shirts. 
They are saying "These dumba asses should have called us a couple of hours ago." 
None of them will go under water to hook the cable and the guys that have the truck are too weenie to do it.
The tow truck guys are like "You hook the chain or we're going. I'm not holding my breath to save a Dodge."

DuraMax guys.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Dodge makes boats??


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

DANtheJDMan said:


> You can see the tow truck guys in the back corner of the truck, reflective tape on the back of their shirts.
> They are saying "These dumba asses should have called us a couple of hours ago."
> None of them will go under water to hook the cable and the guys that have the truck are too weenie to do it.
> The tow truck guys are like "You hook the chain or we're going. I'm not holding my breath to save a Dodge."
> ...


haha they usually call the fire squad and they have their own dive team. And a guy comes in scuba gear just to hook a chain to a car... Im suprised they even went calf high deep


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Nother boat anchor dodge built... Never owning another!


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

yerbyray said:


> Ain't that the truth. I have owned one and will only own one Dodge because of the crummy transmission. I have 77K on my Durango and it is going haywire. Back to Jeeps for me.


Whatch out, I beleave starting next yr Some jeeps will be biult in china. Get a used one.


----------

